# Help me PLz! The clients ask price to take photos of Bicycle



## leothanh (Apr 23, 2013)

An online store of bicycle ask me the price to take photo of theirs products. There are two types of photo 
Sample1: Bicycle outdoor with models:

Sorry. TPF doesn't allow us to post images we don't own rights to. We can post links though.

sample 2: Bicycle with details

How about the price for photos like that?I've a little bit experience in this case.
Thanks


----------



## o hey tyler (Apr 23, 2013)

~ $2000.


----------



## Mully (Apr 23, 2013)

$1500-$2500 I see you are in Hanoi so not sure what your client would be comfortable with.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2013)

Rates for commercial photography vary by region and country.

Billing for commercial work usually involves a charge for making the images, and separate charges for advertising/promotional usage of the images.
Those charges vary by a number of factors, exclusive or non-exclusive use, number of impressions, media types, geographical extent of the use, and more.

Business Resources | American Society of Media Photographers


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 23, 2013)

calculate what it will cost you to produce the pictures. IE: time, travel, labor costs, materials...
double that amount, then add 50%.  don't forget to charge the taxes you will pay on that income so it doesn't come out of your pocket.


----------



## KmH (Apr 23, 2013)

Do communist countries have taxes? :er:


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 23, 2013)

KmH said:


> Do communist countries have taxes? :er:



no idea. I just assumed every country had taxes in some form or another. I guess if his country doesn't, he can disregard that part.


----------



## leothanh (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks all.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Apr 25, 2013)

Really?


----------

